# I'm trying to cruise, but I cant



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys me again. As always a problem has to arise. This time I'm not paniking like I usually do:woowoo: . 

Now, when I am trying to drive like a normal human being in my lucino turbo, the car starts to jerk like hell It's like I am hitting my gas pedal with a hammer. When I drive at moderate speeds it does this. It gets so fustrating that sometimes I have to puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Any input here where to start??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

need a little more info then that buddy to help you out. what happens on hard acccelerations? does it happen all the time.. is it hot or cold out? what kind of setup you using... what kind of fuel management are you using?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> need a little more info then that buddy to help you out. what happens on hard acccelerations? does it happen all the time.. is it hot or cold out? what kind of setup you using... what kind of fuel management are you using?


When I accelerate hard, It's perfect. This problem happens always: When it was hot out, it did this and when it's cold, it does the same. At first it didn't bother me because I was always on full throttle most of the time(Happy with turbocharged car!! ). But now it is something I have it look into.

I am using in my setup:
[email protected]
-Front mount intercooler
-Walbro 255LPH
-Turbo XS RFL
-370cc injectors
-Greddy e-manage with profec e-o1 with: Ignition harness, injector harness, pressure sensor, boost controller.
-Fidanza flywheel
-ACT clutch
-Upgraded radiator

That's about it.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Help?
Anybody?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

A/F ratio figures?
Peace


----------

